# Skype video doesn't work



## sufian (Jul 21, 2011)

I got the bionic today and tried a video call on Skype. I'm able to see the other persons video but mine is a black screen for both the front and ready cameras.

Anyone else having this problem our know of a fix?


----------



## footracer1983 (Jun 23, 2011)

gtalk video chat works on 2 bionics, tested last night worked perfect over lte


----------



## jroglass (Aug 9, 2011)

I assume you enabled video calling in the settings? I haven't tried it yet, so I'm curious.


----------



## dragon (Jun 24, 2011)

sufian said:


> I got the bionic today and tried a video call on Skype. I'm able to see the other persons video but mine is a black screen for both the front and ready cameras.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem our know of a fix?


My 2 cents are you using 3g? try using wifi I was told by Verizon rep. to try that.


----------



## sufian (Jul 21, 2011)

"jroglass said:


> I assume you enabled video calling in the settings? I haven't tried it yet, so I'm curious.


Of course  that's the first thing I did

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sufian (Jul 21, 2011)

"dragon said:


> My 2 cents are you using 3g? try using wifi I was told by Verizon rep. to try that.


Tried both 4g and wifi. Same result.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## sufian (Jul 21, 2011)

Video does work for both gtalk and tango

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## anuraj1 (Jun 8, 2011)

A DF user named gazan1204 says he has figured out how to get Skype video working. I haven't tested this out, but these are his instructions:

1. Uninstall any and every version of skype on your phone.
2. Download and install the modded version of skype from here (Credit to theos0o) : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=16889575&postcount=1262
3. Sign in to your skype and hit the menu softkey then settings and tick the "Enable video calling" box. Your skype should log out and sign in again.
4. Once your signed in again and on the main page hit menu again and now to advanced settings.
5. Checkmark the option that says "Use valid preview surface"
6. Back out of there and enjoy.


----------



## sufian (Jul 21, 2011)

That works like a charm, thanks! The only issue I have w/that particular app is that it is telling me I have 0 skype credits and is listed in Euros whereas I'm in the US and I know I have credit.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm, downloaded the skype app, still cant get the video called to work or even show the video feed.

Even making all the adjustments to the settings as suggested here and on XDA does nothing


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

anuraj1 said:


> A DF user named gazan1204 says he has figured out how to get Skype video working. I haven't tested this out, but these are his instructions:
> 
> 1. Uninstall any and every version of skype on your phone.
> 2. Download and install the modded version of skype from here (Credit to theos0o) : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=16889575&postcount=1262
> ...


Yeah this is how you get it to work. i have it running on my bionic and works fine. the skype app doesnt work so you have to use the modded one.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Ive been playing the it for the last hour, starting at the recomendations for the settings... still noting. it just tryes to Initialize then times out,


----------



## rwking (Sep 27, 2011)

This mod seems a bit buggy. I can't preview the video from my front facing camera and it keeps signing me in and signing me out. I think I'll just use gtalk until the official version comes out from Skype.


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Skype just updated, now supported on the Bionic. Market Link


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

Try using Tango. My daughter just called me from her iPhone using Tango and it was awesome! I was using just the 3G during the call, too. Tango is a free app and you can get it here http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tango-video-calls/id372513032?mt=8

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## darionlear (Sep 26, 2011)

i have an updated skype apk that has been modified and will work with bionic without shutting off or down... email me and i'll reply with the apk

[email protected]



sufian said:


> I got the bionic today and tried a video call on Skype. I'm able to see the other persons video but mine is a black screen for both the front and ready cameras.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem our know of a fix?


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Freeze skype on phone and download current non verizon version. Video calling now works in landscape. Talked to my dad on iphone with v5 tonight. (Both of us were on 3g and it wasn't anything spectacular but we could see and hear one another and ourselves.)


----------



## z06mike (Jul 29, 2011)

I have the market version and mine works perfectly!??


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

*edited by me


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

"z06mike said:


> I have the market version and mine works perfectly!??


There are two, I think, which one do you have?... Maybe one that came with Bionic is working now though?

Edit: Oops. I'm using normal skype (not one for verizon mobile) and don't have anything "froze"... sorry for bad info. And yeah it's working.


----------

